# Yes, Pit Bulls Suddenly Snap



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I thought my fellow pit bull lovers would appreciate this blog post. It had me cracking up 

Yes, Pit Bulls Suddenly Snap : StubbyDog


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Awww...very cute!


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

LOL well im new here so wasnt sure how this breed was looked at on here and when i saw the title i was like " here we go lol im gettin banned" lol. That was cute though and so true.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Love it! Every single one of those describes Gunner perfectly! Especially the laying on their backs and snapping when they hear "walk", or "buhbye"


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> LOL well im new here so wasnt sure how this breed was looked at on here and when i saw the title i was like " here we go lol im gettin banned" lol. That was cute though and so true.


Haha I did the same thing when I first saw it. Someone posted it on the local Pitbull rescue's Facebook and I was like "Oh god who is this person and what is this foolishness they're posting about" and then I clicked the link and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

AngelBullys said:


> LOL well im new here so wasnt sure how this breed was looked at on here and when i saw the title i was like " here we go lol im gettin banned" lol. That was cute though and so true.


UGH! Angel.....I just thought the samething LOL! That was adorabull! I will tell you though it seems that everyone is very cool with the breed on here. There are actually quite a few PB owners here  I think we may have to direct a few to come join GP to


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

cute!

there are a few words that really snap Peanut's attention and get him excited. hungry, running jumping and swimming are a few and "wanna go"


----------



## NZ Raw (Sep 14, 2011)

PeanutsMommy said:


> cute!
> 
> there are a few words that really snap Peanut's attention and get him excited. hungry, running jumping and swimming are a few and "wanna go"


LOL my dogs snap words are bones and wanna go ..... he never waits to hear where.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

love it. so true. every one of those is applicable to the ones I've been around.

Especially licking. Man, you get a face washing every time


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Ahaha so very true, I love this!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OH watch out! He is gonna snap! :biggrin:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Gonna snap in the car? 










:shocked:

I had a better pic but it's hiding from me..


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Snappin on the lawn! haha


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I only read the title before I clicked it so I thought the same thing. There are enough bully breed owners on here to have given someone of that actual opinion a good what for. 

My first thought was, "Oh no. Here we go..." and then I too was pleasantly surprised! That was cute. 

My dogs' snap words are "You guys wanna go?" and "You guys hungry?"


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I only read the title before I clicked it so I thought the same thing. There are enough bully breed owners on here to have given someone of that actual opinion a good what for.
> 
> My first thought was, "Oh no. Here we go..." and then I too was pleasantly surprised! That was cute.
> 
> My dogs' snap words are "You guys wanna go?" and "You guys hungry?"


My dogs know "hungry" too!


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Those pictures you guys posted are too funny! 

My dogs "snap" words are you hungry, wanna go for a walk, whos that/here, and cookie.


----------

